# MES 40 with A-MAZE-N



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2018)

So, the chip loader tube in my MES40 is pissing me off.  For the first few smokes it was fine.  I don't mind having to feed it every 30-40 minutes.  However, the last couple of smokes the tube doesn't want to feed smoothly into the smoker...it's like something got warped by the heat.  It will go in far enough for me to drop the chips, but it isn't going in all the way which is fairly annoying.

I'm considering using one of the A-MAZE-N products just to eliminate the frustration.  The catch is I have all these bags of chips and the A-MAZE-N products use pellets.  I hate to waste the chips.  Is there a way to use the product with chips until I use them up?  If so, what is the best way to set the thing up and position it inside the MES40?


----------



## dr k (Jan 27, 2018)

Do you know what generation your smoker is?  Take a pic of the top and inside.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2018)

Hellion said:


> So, the chip loader tube in my MES40 is pissing me off.  For the first few smokes it was fine.  I don't mind having to feed it every 30-40 minutes.  However, the last couple of smokes the tube doesn't want to feed smoothly into the smoker...it's like something got warped by the heat.  It will go in far enough for me to drop the chips, but it isn't going in all the way which is fairly annoying.
> 
> I'm considering using one of the A-MAZE-N products just to eliminate the frustration.  The catch is I have all these bags of chips and the A-MAZE-N products use pellets.  I hate to waste the chips.  Is there a way to use the product with chips until I use them up?  If so, what is the best way to set the thing up and position it inside the MES40?




Don't know where you live, but if you are at a normal low altitude, get an AMNPS (Tray) & some Pellets & Dust, and forget about the built in chip burner. I gave my leftover chips to my Son. Not worth the headaches.

Tell us which Generation MES you have & we'll tell you where we think the best places for your AMNPS are.

Here's how to tell them apart:
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*


Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2018)

I have used chips in the tubes.    Works ok.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 27, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Braz (Jan 27, 2018)

You could get a Masterbuilt cold smoker attachment, about $55.00. I have one and also an AMNPS and use one or the other  however the whim takes me. I don't think chips will work in the Amazen tray or tube unless you could figure a way to chop them up to near dust. Might be tough on your food processor or blender.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 27, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2018)

PerazziMx14 said:


> The chip tube on my MES 30 was always useless unless you were running the smoker at a temp where the element was almost always on. I then bought a MES "slow smoker" attachment and it worked a lot better. I then bought a small chipper ( I have access to lots of different woods)as I couldn't see continuing to pay $5+ for a bag of chips that didn't last long. Over the winter my Apple wood chips were exhausted and the apple wood limbs I have to be chipped are still green so  I bought a bag of Camp Chef pellets. Pellets work okay in the slow smoker if you only fill up the chip/pellet hopper a 1/3rd of the way up.  If you fill it more the pellets swell and bridge and will not self feed. The slow smoker is very messy as well. A lot of moisture is put off and the creosote mixes with the water droplets and black tar water gets all over the place. When using the slow smoker it sets in a aluminum pan to try and corral the black goo.
> 
> *Last week I ended up buying a AMNPT and used it ever night this week to cold smoke some pork jowls. This thing is amazing. I end up using less pellets and get a longer hands off smoke (around 10 hrs). *I will still use wood chips/chunks in when doing low and slows in the BGE but for cold smokes pellets and the AMNPT from no on.




EXACTLY !!!

Bear


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2018)

> Don't know where you live, but if you are at a normal low altitude, get an AMNPS (Tray) & some Pellets & Dust, and forget about the built in chip burner. I gave my leftover chips to my Son. Not worth the headaches.
> 
> Tell us which Generation MES you have & we'll tell you where we think the best places for your AMNPS are.



I will try to get pics as soon as my cell phone charges...battery is dead.  However, I looked at your links and I apparently have some kind of mutant MES40.  Using your pictures, mine most looks like a GEN2.  The control panels is built into the front top.  Water and drip pans match...but my vent is NOT on the side...it on the top near the back left corner.  Mine is NOT Bluetooth.  It has a remote.

As far as location goes, I am in Flagstaff.  Elevation is right around 7,000 feet.  I really appreciate everyone taking the time to help a newbie out ;-)


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2018)

Hellion said:


> I will try to get pics as soon as my cell phone charges...battery is dead.  However, I looked at your links and I apparently have some kind of mutant MES40.  Using your pictures, mine most looks like a GEN2.  The control panels is built into the front top.  Water and drip pans match...but my vent is NOT on the side...it on the top near the back left corner.  Mine is NOT Bluetooth.  It has a remote.
> 
> As far as location goes, I am in Flagstaff.  Elevation is right around 7,000 feet.  I really appreciate everyone taking the time to help a newbie out ;-)




Yup---That's a second edition Gen #2, after they moved the top vent from the left side to the left top.

Since you are at 7,000 feet, don't get the AMNPS (Tray)-----Get the AMNTS (Tube).
AMNPS (tray) doesn't work good at high altitudes.

And if you could, add where you're from in your Profile, so it ends up below your name on your posts.
It makes it easier to assist you with temp, humidity, & altitude questions.


Bear


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks Bear!  I've added profile details as you requested.

So, use the tube.  As I understand it, I can't use the dust in the tube (and dust is used primarily for cold smoking?)  So if I want to cold smoke I either have to mod the MES40 or use the attachment that was mentioned earlier in this thread?  And I just put the tube on the bottom rack or maybe above the water pan?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 28, 2018)

A very popular smoke attachment is the infamous mailbox mod.  You will find tons of threads on this.  I use the mailbox mod 100% of the time when using my MES40.


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2018)

I never thought about dust in the AMNPS at higher altitudes.  Since it's easier to light than pellets I'd think it would work well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

Hellion said:


> Thanks Bear!  I've added profile details as you requested.
> 
> So, use the tube.  As I understand it, I can't use the dust in the tube (and dust is used primarily for cold smoking?)  So if I want to cold smoke I either have to mod the MES40 or use the attachment that was mentioned earlier in this thread?  And I just put the tube on the bottom rack or maybe above the water pan?






Yes, the Tube is only good for Pellets, but for cold smoking you can fill some Jugs 3/4 full & freeze. Then put them between the Heating element & the food to help keep the Temp down. Don't put loose ice in, as it will add unwanted humidity to the smoker.
Cold Smoking is always best during the cold season, or during the cooler hours of the day or night, anyway.

Like This.
I would put the tube as low as you can in the smoker---Then the Ice Jug---Then the Cheese or whatever:


----------



## Hellion (Jan 30, 2018)

Gotcha.  Thank you again for the help!


----------

